# ph levels



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i just got my master test kit did a PH Nitrite Amomonia Nitrate and a High PH test. just a few min ago and my PH 7.6 so i did the High PH and it read 8.0. Ammonia 0. Nitrite 0. nitrate 10. how do u lower your ph and is every thing else ok? its an API kit if that matters?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

oh and i have 2 clown loach 7 mollies 4 tetras and pleco in the 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your pH is not an issue. What's the KH?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

what is kh? my test kit didnt come with any thing for that it just has thos five things


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

KH-carbonate hardness It's a separate kit.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

ok what other kits should i get my water here is hard water out of the tap.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How did you know it's hard?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

the town has hard water and the calcium build up on every thing. is it bad to have hard water?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It's fine. It's usually the wild caught specimens that need their water chemistry adjusted to be able to thrive.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

are u talking the archer fish or the other in the fresh water?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Archer fish and mollies prefer a ph of 8, they should do just fine.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks. i woke up today and my female dalmation mollie has died. she was preg as far as i knew. what would of killd her al my test came back good?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Your mollies will be good at pH 7.8 or 8, but the tetras won't like it. I wouldn't lower it below 7.0 for the mollies' sake, but you could lower it a bit. Use peat in the filter. As I expect Lupin will mention (and can explain better than I can) the hardness will have an impact on lowering the pH but peat is safe, but don't go too far. 

Don't use any chemicals, they do not last (the water buffering makes them inert in the long term) and the fish will be harmed with fluctuating pH levels. It should be done gradually and slowly, over days, if you do want to lower it a bit.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

mollies said:


> thanks. i woke up today and my female dalmation mollie has died. she was preg as far as i knew. what would of killd her al my test came back good?


I sent the last reply before I noticed the thread continued, sorry. Is this the same tank that has the cloudiness mentioned in another post?


----------

